

Adobe Flash Getting P2P Capabilities - boulderdash
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/stratus/

======
th0ma5
this.... could be huge, considering the footprint of flash, but i highly doubt
they would do aggressive skype-like things to get around nat issues, so this
may not be the panacea we are looking for

~~~
boulderdash
they are doing NAT traversal

------
mikecuesta
Does this compete with Google's Wave and the XMPP protocol?

------
sarvesh
Too bad they don't have a demo application showing off the features in action
like google did with wave. It could be viable alternative to write
collaborative software.

